# I tv Formerly Pax Tv ends on Directv 2/28/06



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

I tv formerly Pax tv ends on Directv february 28,2006

http://www.directv.com/see/landing/pax.html


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Cool. About time they start dumping the "info" channels.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

A worthless channel. A waste of space on DirecTV. That is bad enough. But its chain of OTA UHF affiliates are so very much a waste of a much more limited resouce. No infomercial networks should be permited to operate OTA in places where all of the legitimate networks are not available.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, they list WQPX from Wilkes-Barre/Scranton even though they never even carried it as a local channel for the market.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

SamC said:


> A worthless channel. A waste of space on DirecTV. That is bad enough. But its chain of OTA UHF affiliates are so very much a waste of a much more limited resouce. No infomercial networks should be permited to operate OTA in places where all of the legitimate networks are not available.


The thing is, PAX/i wasn't always an informercial station, they used to be a network that had a full programming schedule with content that was safe for the entire family to watch. Which was why D* picked them up at first and they expanded to many smaller markets. I remember for a while when they first launched, they used to air the old Super Mario Bros. cartoon on their old PAX Kids block on Sunday mornings. Oddly enough, they now have a new version of PAX TV which operates on the .2 subchannel for most of their digital markets. This version has the same primetime schedule as i, but the rest of the day has some classic sticoms, game shows, movies, and no infomercials. What they should have done was made this new "PAX TV" their main channel.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Its a shame what its become, KPPX 51 is the highest powered station in my area at 5 megawatts


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> Heh, they list WQPX from Wilkes-Barre/Scranton even though they never even carried it as a local channel for the market.


I don't believe KFPX Des Moines, KPXR Cedar Rapids, or WTPX Wausau have ever been carried, either.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Why wait until the 28th? Get rid of that pig now!


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

The only problem with losing that channel here in metro Atlanta is that the local i/PAX affliate broadcasts select Atlanta Thrashers/Atlanta Hawks games. But hopefully with the creation of the CW network on the UPN local station, the soon-to-be former WB affiliate will pick up the OTA rights for these teams.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Now thats gone how about the other 10-20 useless channels with "paid programming" running 95% of the time and only 2-3 actual shows.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought the new I network was supposed to start airing classic TV shows from the 50s and 60s in their lineups and not so much paid programming.

It is ridiculous to have paid programs all day and game show reruns at night. Then more paid programming all night long. A waste of bandwidth on Directv for sure!


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Bobman said:


> Now thats gone how about the other 10-20 useless channels with "paid programming" running 95% of the time and only 2-3 actual shows.


Don't forget the shopping channels & the TV Guide channel. More waste of bandwith right there.

I hope they add something good in it's place.

I wonder if we can expect to see I TV slamming DirecTV on their website, like Lifetime did with Dish Network.


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

the TV GUide channel isn't a waste of space... they have some neat shows, like TV Watercooler, and their Red Carpet Shows... 
I think that Directv Should get rid of some of the religious channels they have, did you all notice that two more were added...NRB and TCT...I say get rid of some of these channels, and add the pentegon channel, Dish has it why can't Directv...


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Now thats gone how about the other 10-20 useless channels with "paid programming" running 95% of the time and only 2-3 actual shows.


D* actually gets commission from the sales of those other paid programming channels and shopping channels, so unfortunately, those won't be going away anytime soon.


Link said:


> I thought the new I network was supposed to start airing classic TV shows from the 50s and 60s in their lineups and not so much paid programming.


The plan was actually for the new PAX TV to have them, which is available on the .2 subchannel for most digital OTA i/PAX stations.


midnight75 said:


> I hope they add something good in it's place.


Rumor has it that both Sleuth and BET Jazz will be added in March.


steveymac said:


> I think that Directv Should get rid of some of the religious channels they have, did you all notice that two more were added...NRB and TCT...I say get rid of some of these channels, and add the pentegon channel, Dish has it why can't Directv...


D* has to carry a certain ammount of PI (Public Interest) channels, whether we like it or not. That's why they have all of those religious and not for profit channels that almost no one watches.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> Rumor has it that both Sleuth and BET Jazz will be added in March.


And hopefully SportsNet NY as well...


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> D* actually gets commission from the sales of those other paid programming channels and shopping channels, so unfortunately, those won't be going away anytime soon.


how do the sales channels know i have directv vs got it OTA vs cable? who gets commission for ota?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The shopping channels usually ask how you are recieving the channel when setting up an account with them. As for paid programming, they get the money ahead of time when the seller buys the air time. As for channels that air paid programming 24/7 like Celebrity Shopping (239), Direct Shopping (340), and TV Superstore (341) the money goes to the that station, which passes some of it on to the providers that carry them. For paid programming blocks programmed by D* on channels 227, 238, and sometimes 341, the money goes directly to D*.

As for i/PAX, D* wasn't getting anything for the many hours of paid programming, as it was originally a general family entertainment station when they originally signed the deal to carry them, which was one of the main reasons why they are dropping it.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

give its spot to BBC World i say.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> The plan was actually for the new PAX TV to have them, which is available on the .2 subchannel for most digital OTA i/PAX stations.
> 
> 
> > Then they should carry the .2 subchannel programming vs. what they've go now. It is pathetic. Do local Pax stations have no identity that they couldn't carry other shows in addition to the I channel evening shows??


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Link said:


> Then they should carry the .2 subchannel programming vs. what they've go now. It is pathetic. Do local Pax stations have no identity that they couldn't carry other shows in addition to the I channel evening shows??


Some pax stations carried some local sports like Atlanta's, some partnered with smaller networks like Urban America TV for the hours when it was nothing but informercials, but most of them just stuck to the national scheudle that Pax/i was giving them.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

UKintheUS said:


> give its spot to BBC World i say.


That may not be too far off.....I understand there is actually interest in marketing that channel to US providers now...

...please? Can we have BBCW? Huh?:sure:


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, I just found out something, one of the i/PAX stations that is being removed on the 28th, is also a WB Affiliate as well.


----------



## Digital Madman (May 23, 2005)

Finally D* makes a statement!


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Whats to stop these stations from doing must carry?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

kb7oeb said:


> Whats to stop these stations from doing must carry?


The deadline has passed. Last time around E* worked out a deal for national carriage instead of all the individual stations. It is conceivable that DirecTV has done that this time.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

The period to elect retransmission or must carry for DBS started:

July, 2001
October, 2005
and every October every three years out (2008, 2011, 2014, etc...)

On Dish Network, PAX declared must-carry for their channels, but never forced Dish Network to retransmit their local channels, in favor of their national channel.

DirecTV thought they had the same contract as Dish Network. However, PAX not only filed for must carry, they also filed with the FCC their right to have the local PAX channels carried.

DirecTV, after finding space for about 35 PAX local channels, then notified PAX corporate they weren't going to keep the national feed around. PAX was forced to rewrite their agreement for not only the national station, but also the local channels. Therefore, the local channels went from must-caryy to retransmission consent.

The election period for forcing carriage by declaring must-carry on a DBS company ended in October, 2005. Since the PAX channels were covered under a "monetary" agreement, they could not be declared as must-carry. Additionally, the window of declaration of must-carry will not reopen until October, 2008.

The PAX channels will stay off until someone gains the properties and actually programs them.


----------



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

I record Early Edition from the i network (pax). It's not on dvd yet, darn.

I also like Doc from time to time. Can't they keep the local stations and just dump the national?

Jim


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I emailed DirecTv and asked if they were going to add a local channel they don't currently carry, to replace the local Pax station they were taking away, and got the usual BS reply about adding channels based on customer requests. I don't care if they take the i TV channel away, but why take away the local affiliate too?


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

As of this morning, the channel is still on. I figured it would vanish when BET Jazz was added. Was a last minute carriage deal made?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

philly 61 and also 255 still on here also.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

255 is running a crawl that it will end after today, 3/1.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

ChrisPC said:


> 255 is running a crawl that it will end after today, 3/1.


I just happened to see that myself a little while ago. I didn't know if maybe a last minute deal was struck. Oh, well, no big loss. They play mostly infomercials anyway.

I'm very much looking forward to Sleuth. That looks like a good channel!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Good riddance infomercials. Bring on sleuth...


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Sleuth is coming to DirecTV?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, they announced a deal with both D* and E* about a month or two ago. The release is somewhere on here.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

End of PAX on Directv on 2/28/06? As of 3/01/06 I still am getting both feeds (local and national) here in the Los Angeles market.



LMckin said:


> I tv formerly Pax tv ends on Directv february 28,2006
> 
> http://www.directv.com/see/landing/pax.html


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

SPECIES11703 said:


> End of PAX on Directv on 2/28/06? As of 3/01/06 I still am getting both feeds (local and national) here in the Los Angeles market.


See post 31


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

I went to D* local page and entered my zip and PAX/i 16 is not on there, but I still have it. I am sure that it will go off within the next 2 days, hopefully.


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

Hasn't ended yet. But..... who cares!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ansky said:


> And hopefully SportsNet NY as well...


Will E get BETJAZZ? In 1999 I got BET JAZZ on AT&T Digital cable and it was very cool


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I just got an e-mail from D* regarding this. They extended the deadline to March 31, and are in negotiations with Paxson.


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

This is fantastic news! PAX may not air any decent programming 99% of the time, but I will be very upset if I lose half my Orioles games this season. Please, D*, keep WPXW!!!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, the network sucks, but they should at least make a deal to keep some of the locals that air something worth while, like the locals that have broadcast rights to some teams and that other PAX station that's the outlet to WB Programming for its market.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I was half right. WUPX 16 Salt Lake City went off the air on 3/2/2006, but "i" is going to be on until at least 3/31/2006. The ONLY reason I see D* keeping it on would be if Paxson agreed to make this channel a channel that is worth keeping. Having it for infomercials is a WASTE of bandwidth. That is my two cents.


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

WPXW in Washington is still going strong as of this morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Having it for infomercials is a WASTE of bandwidth. That is my two cents.


I agree. I don't know why DirecTV is even wasting their time with this channel. Give the bandwith to something good! Add Sleuth now instead of making us wait for it! Either that, or give us Nick Gas, or more MTV & VH1 channels.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

DirecTV can do whatever they want with it. The one show I like on the channel (Early Edition) I can record via their OTA digital channel, and now do. 

I sure wish SciFi was an OTA channel; it suffers horrible compression problems on DirecTV from time to time these days.

We'll call this my first step towards canceling DirecTV entirely or drastically reducing my subscription sometime after a Series 3 HD TiVo becomes available.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

dswallow said:


> DirecTV can do whatever they want with it. The one show I like on the channel (Early Edition) I can record via their OTA digital channel, and now do.


Absent a conflict or hard drive space, why wouldn't you watch 'everything' possible OTA?  With all these March changes I sure do wish I had another HDtivo but have to relegate myself to the T60 instead.


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

midnight75 said:


> I agree. I don't know why DirecTV is even wasting their time with this channel. Give the bandwith to something good! Add Sleuth now instead of making us wait for it! Either that, or give us Nick Gas, or more MTV & VH1 channels.


Or add the Style Network. I still don't understand why they don't have that channel. But in the longrun its still a better service than cable in most instances.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

"Negioations" means that DirecTV wants to be paid to carry this infomercial garbage as it is by the other infomercial garbage channels. 

I think that the eventual result is that some smart guy will buy the company (NBCU owns 35%) and parcel the channels out to the networks as O&Os and other big media chains (Grey, Albrition, Clear Channel, Gannett, etc) and dark the network.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Absent a conflict or hard drive space, why wouldn't you watch 'everything' possible OTA?  With all these March changes I sure do wish I had another HDtivo but have to relegate myself to the T60 instead.


There were 2 reasons I hadn't. The main one being the couple times I looked at 31-1 (the digital NYC PAX station) there was no signal; I'd thought I couldn't receive it. Apparently those couple times I looked just coincidentally were when for some reason they weren't broadcasting using the digital transmitter. The other one being that I hadn't at first recognized the "i" channel was PAX's new name.

I don't know if the station broadcasts 480p or a higher resolution, but if it were a higher resolution, I'd generally prefer to be recording it from a lower resolution source if it's not HD source material to begin with.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

All digital Pax stations broadcast in SD. Unfortunately NYC's PAX Affiliate hasn't started multicasting yet since they still haven't fully restored their digital transmitter after their old one was destroyed back on 9/11.

Once they go 100% and begin to multicast you will get 3 additional channels:
PAX TV (31.2), the new version of PAX TV which airs classic public domain shows and movies during the day and simulcasts I's primetime programming between 5pm - 11pm.
Worship (31.3), a 24/7 feed of Worship TV, which up until about a year or two ago used to air on the main channel over night
Faith TV (31.4) some religious channel that's also available on Sky Angel.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

dswallow said:


> DirecTV can do whatever they want with it. The one show I like on the channel (Early Edition) I can record via their OTA digital channel, and now do.
> 
> I sure wish SciFi was an OTA channel; it suffers horrible compression problems on DirecTV from time to time these days.
> 
> We'll call this my first step towards canceling DirecTV entirely or drastically reducing my subscription sometime after a Series 3 HD TiVo becomes available.


SCI-FI looks that same way to me on cable, D*, and E*. So I'm not sure it would be any better OTA, but of course you could only get it OTA if you lived within range of where they theoretically transmitted from.....Are there any stations that originate as local OTA that are nationally carried....The closest thinkg I can think of is WGN out of Chicago, but the local WGN and the national WGN are NOT the same feed....


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

WTBS/17 Atlanta -> TBS, which is the same for the most part, except for some community programs WTBS airs on Saturday mornings

There's also several religious channels out there that originate as a broadcast channel.

And of course there's the superstations which E* carries and some cable systems still carry as well. WPIX and KTLA can be seen on a number of smaller cable companies across the country.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

There have been occasional rumblings about some stations possibly simulcasting (at some point in the future) popular cable channels to their markets. Any advertiser-supported cable station would be a candidate, I'd expect.

Give me SCIFI, FX, and USA OTA, then I'm only lacking HBO and Showtime original series... and I could theoretically live with getting those shows on DVD when they get that far... for what I'd no longer have to pay to DirecTV every month there'd be plenty of money to do that.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Both Stargates are syndicated now so I don't even need scifi anymore, I just wish they were HD since the station they air on here is hd capable.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

dswallow said:


> There were 2 reasons I hadn't. The main one being the couple times I looked at 31-1 (the digital NYC PAX station) there was no signal; I'd thought I couldn't receive it. Apparently those couple times I looked just coincidentally were when for some reason they weren't broadcasting using the digital transmitter. The other one being that I hadn't at first recognized the "i" channel was PAX's new name.
> 
> I don't know if the station broadcasts 480p or a higher resolution, but if it were a higher resolution, I'd generally prefer to be recording it from a lower resolution source if it's not HD source material to begin with.


well I hadnt thought about unreliable signals. All mine are great now and even the reality shows are much easier to watch OTA in 480 than directvs crappy locals.


----------



## BGummy (Mar 1, 2006)

ansky said:


> And hopefully SportsNet NY as well...


 AMEN Brother!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

How come I still have that Dumb channel 255 i


----------



## BGummy (Mar 1, 2006)

Now that I think of it, I did like E* for one thing, the SUPERSTATION package. I liked getting WPIX, KTLA, and the Denver WB Channel and a few UPN Stations. For some reason, DirecTV won't offer a simular package. In fact, Syracuse, NY has a UPN Station and DirecTV won't carry it on the local stations package, claiming that its signal was too weak to be picked up by their satellite. Which is bull. The NBC affiliate in Syracuse carries some of the Yankees Games that aren't on YES but are on WWOR UPN-9 out of NJ. They put those games on their "sister station", the local UPN6. But, DirecTV says they can't add it. I like how they lie in their advertising saying that you'll be able to get ALL of the local channles including WB and UPN. This isn't the case where we get the Syracuse Channels.


----------



## BGummy (Mar 1, 2006)

damondlt said:


> How come I still have that Dumb channel 255 i


because it's not going away now or anytime soon. I can make a list of the channles that I would love to see disappear. It's a long list too!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

BGummy said:


> In fact, Syracuse, NY has a UPN Station and DirecTV won't carry it on the local stations package, claiming that its signal was too weak to be picked up by their satellite.


DirecTV has designated "recieve facilities" for each market where they uplink the locals. If the signal can't make it to the recieve facility OTA with a decent quality signal strenth, the station has to provide them a signal via alternate means, like microwave, fiber, or an alternate satellite uplink. My guess is that your UPN affiliate is a low power station and they have yet to provide D* with an alternate signal, which is why D* can't carry them.

The same applies to cable. The UPN Affiliate in Utica, WPNY, is pretty much a jumble of low power stations. They recently relocated one of their towers, which was the tower that a local Time Warner Cable system used to recieve the channel. The Time Warner system had to remove the channel from the lineup since they were no longer getting a usable signal from them.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

damondlt said:


> How come I still have that Dumb channel 255 i


*points to page 2*


KyL416 said:


> I just got an e-mail from D* regarding this. They extended the deadline to March 31, and are in negotiations with Paxson.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> DirecTV has designated "recieve facilities" for each market where they uplink the locals. If the signal can't make it to the recieve facility OTA with a decent quality signal strenth, the station has to provide them a signal via alternate means, like microwave, fiber, or an alternate satellite uplink. My guess is that your UPN affiliate is a low power station and they have yet to provide D* with an alternate signal, which is why D* can't carry them.


Not quote, but close. TNGTony put up some info at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/20 ages ago, but there is some criteria for carrying the station. If it's a low-power station, it can't ask for must-carry.


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

You wanna talk about a waste of channels? Why do we need TWO SD channels for cd-usa?

Still happy to see WXPW going strong in DC.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

luvdtv04 said:


> You wanna talk about a waste of channels? Why do we need TWO SD channels for cd-usa?


I just noticed that the other day too. CDUSA is on channels 101 and 334. No wonder D* has "so many" more channels than cable!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Having 3 channels of CDUSA doesn't take up any extra bandwith, it's just the one channel mapped to 3 different locations.


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

Good point. One of the three channels is HD, though.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I wasn't counting the HD Version, but the SD version is actually mapped to 4 different numbers, I forgot about the Commercial number:
101, 334 (with the music channels), 580 (with the commercial PPV Channels), and 800 (with the XM Channels). But again, it doesn't take up anymore bandwith being on 4 separate channels than if it was only mapped to channel 101. Similar to what they do with PPV Channel 123, they have it mapped at 123, 604 (with the sports channels), and for events available to commercial establishments, 579. The same goes for the PPV Preview channel (100, 200, 500) and the sports schedule (220, 498, 600, 795).


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, March 31st has come & gone....guess this means we're stuck with I TV. It's still on.


----------



## army1 (Mar 22, 2006)

BGummy said:


> Now that I think of it, I did like E* for one thing, the SUPERSTATION package. I liked getting WPIX, KTLA, and the Denver WB Channel and a few UPN Stations. For some reason, DirecTV won't offer a simular package. In fact, Syracuse, NY has a UPN Station and DirecTV won't carry it on the local stations package, claiming that its signal was too weak to be picked up by their satellite. Which is bull. The NBC affiliate in Syracuse carries some of the Yankees Games that aren't on YES but are on WWOR UPN-9 out of NJ. They put those games on their "sister station", the local UPN6. But, DirecTV says they can't add it. I like how they lie in their advertising saying that you'll be able to get ALL of the local channles including WB and UPN. This isn't the case where we get the Syracuse Channels.


and how about those free encore channels in the 180, great hu.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I turned on my TV this morning and I was going through the local channels and I seen that that I now have two I/Pax channels both channel 47. I went into the guide and both channel 47's have the exact same programs and channel descriptions. Anyone seeing the same thing.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's likely some type of Glitch, I remember a while back the same thing was happening the PPV Channel on 137.

On a side note, as for the confusion on the dropping of i/PAX, D* is now saying that as long as negotiations are still going with the channel, they will keep the national feed on 255 and select local affiliates up.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> It's likely some type of Glitch, I remember a while back the same thing was happening the PPV Channel on 137.
> 
> On a side note, as for the confusion on the dropping of i/PAX, D* is now saying that as long as negotiations are still going with the channel, they will keep the national feed on 255 and select local affiliates up.


UPN 9 in NYC is My 9 now. FOX seems to be upset with CW. CW will probably fail also.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

CW will survive as long as CBS and WB want it to survive.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> It's likely some type of Glitch, I remember a while back the same thing was happening the PPV Channel on 137.
> 
> On a side note, as for the confusion on the dropping of i/PAX, D* is now saying that as long as negotiations are still going with the channel, they will keep the national feed on 255 and select local affiliates up.


I just checked again and and both channel 47's are on all of my receivers and there are differences in the programming. For example, early tommorrow morning on 47 is showing a knife show and the second 47 is showing paid programming in the program guide.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

See if you can get/record both.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I can see both 47 because one is louder then the other so I will set them both to record and see what happens.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Funny stuff. What receiver is this on?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

All Six of them. 1 D10, 2 D11, 1 R15, 1 Hughes HAH-SA, and 1 RCA DRD430RG


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

bjflynn04, What DMA are your locals coming from? Norfolk/Newport News, or Raleigh/Durham?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It sounds like they are getting ready to drop your local affiliate and replace it with the national feed mapped to the old number. Which is why you have two channel 47s, one with your local affiliates programming, the other mirroring the programming on 255.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Donnie Byrd said:


> bjflynn04, What DMA are your locals coming from? Norfolk/Newport News, or Raleigh/Durham?


Raleigh/Durham


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks...........just checking, because mine comes out of Norfolk and is shown on #49. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't another channel glitch.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> It sounds like they are getting ready to drop your local affiliate and replace it with the national feed mapped to the old number. Which is why you have two channel 47s, one with your local affiliates programming, the other mirroring the programming on 255.


You are right I just check on my Hughes receiver and it is showing that the second 47 is on transponder 9 the same transponder as channel 255.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

http://southflorida.bizjournals.com/southflorida/stories/2006/04/03/daily34.html

DirecTV to keep Paxson programming, for now


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just saw this in the above article.

http://southflorida.bizjournals.com/southflorida/stories/2006/02/27/daily20.html

Name change: Paxson becomes Ion Media Networks


----------

